# Pool Access



## NavComm87 (12 Jun 2013)

I know we will be super busy during BMQ....

But do recruit have pool access for length swims on weekends? I really enjoy swimming as part of my cardio training, and would love to swim some lengths during my off time during indoc, or after.


----------



## SharkmanSIX (12 Jun 2013)

Yes, I recall people going to the pool. It's hard to read rank on the military issued bathing suits so be very polite to whoever is there, you never know who's a somebody. That also goes for going out on the town. Or walking through the parking lot. Going to Tim Hortons... Just be nice.


----------



## NavComm87 (12 Jun 2013)

SharkmanSIX said:
			
		

> Yes, I recall people going to the pool. It's hard to read rank on the military issued bathing suits so be very polite to whoever is there, you never know who's a somebody. That also goes for going out on the town. Or walking through the parking lot. Going to Tim Hortons... Just be nice.



Great advice, thx.


----------

